# yardage



## quick4au (Jun 10, 2010)

does any one have any good on how to learn to judge yardage im new here and to 3d shooting and would like some tips on the easyist way to judge yardage without a range finder


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

When I walk up to the stake I judge the yardage four ways.

1. Flip 10's to the target.
2. Find 20 yards and estimate the distance to the target if I was to walk up to the 20 yard mark.
3. Find the half way point and get the yardage times 2.
4. Finally look at the target and see if I feel that the yardage from the first 3 methods work based on the size of the target. This method takes some practice knowing the sizes of the different manufacturer's products.

Only you can make sure that when using the different methods, you don't "cheat" yourself by trying to see the same yardage as you came up with on the first one.

Also, when not on the range, keep your range finder with you throughout the week. Practice judging on random objects. Hope this helps you.

Peace!!!!!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* quick4au. Have fun here.


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

Welcome, I use five yards at a time and judge it that way. 5 from me, 5 from that mark and so on.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

:welcome::wav:


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

:welcome: to A/T


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

